# VISA 491 Holder



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Gooday

I have received the skilled regional VISA 491 and might have a few tips for those who want to apply for the same VISA.

I am not a MARA, just sharing my experiences.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## JadeJerry (Feb 12, 2020)

waymak said:


> Gooday
> 
> I have received the skilled regional VISA 491 and might have a few tips for those who want to apply for the same VISA.
> 
> I am not a MARA, just sharing my experiences.


Can you please let us know, in which category you got ? family/ state sponsored? If state sponsored then you are bound to be in the state? wanted to know if the same applies for family sponsored one as well? Kindly share your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Congrats!
May I know when you lodge your visa and when it was granted?
I'm currently waiting for our visa 491,..
We are State sponsored.
Thank you,..


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

JadeJerry said:


> Can you please let us know, in which category you got ? family/ state sponsored? If state sponsored then you are bound to be in the state? wanted to know if the same applies for family sponsored one as well? Kindly share your thoughts and experiences.



Gooday
My VISA is state sponsored, by QUEENSLAND. Family sponsored might be different, I dont have much information on that.I am already in Gold Coast,Queensland.
The VISA processing was very efficient and took less than a month from ITA to VISA awarding, I was decision ready and had all the required documents in place. The authorities would respond within a day of submitting documents or required information.

The delay was on my part making the required payments only. Otherwise the Australian authorities were very efficient.


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Doxz23 said:


> Congrats!
> May I know when you lodge your visa and when it was granted?
> I'm currently waiting for our visa 491,..
> We are State sponsored.
> Thank you,..


I am also state sponsored by Queensland. My VISA was lodged on 23 January 2020 and granted on 10 Feb 2020.

If you have already lodged your VISA succesfully, you should receive it anytime now, if there are no further complications and all your requirements including medicals and biometrics are in order.

Good luck !!


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey man, Congrats on your Grant.
I have been looking to use the family sponsorship, Just wanted to know if Enrolled nursing is an eligible occupation, in addition how long did it take you for the authorities to respond to your EOI ?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Hommie said:


> Hey man, Congrats on your Grant.
> I have been looking to use the family sponsorship, Just wanted to know if Enrolled nursing is an eligible occupation, in addition how long did it take you for the authorities to respond to your EOI ?


411411 Enrolled Nursing is not eligible for 491 Family sponsored. It is eligible for state sponsored however, which states depends on your circumstances. Most require you to have a job lined up before applying for the Visa.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list

190 - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
407 - Training visa (subclass 407)
489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated
482 - Temporary Skill Shortage visa (subclass 482) - Short Term Stream
187 - Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme (subclass 187)
494 - Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (provisional) (subclass 494) - Employer sponsored stream
491 - Skilled Work Regional (provisional) visa (subclass 491) State or Territory nominated


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey mt3467,

How do you know it’s not elegible, cause when I look up Enrolled Nursing 411 411 , it falls under the 491 visa eligiblity, however it doesn’t explicit whether or not family or state have different requirements . Kindly share your sources if possible.

Kind regards 
Big Hommie


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

mt3467 said:


> Big Hommie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, Congrats on your Grant.
> ...


Hey mt3467,

Just wondering where you got the information on Enrolled Nurse eligibility, cause when I look up Enrolled Nursing 411 411, among the visa’s available to this particular occupation is the 491 visa, however it doesn’t explicit anywhere that family or state sponsorship have different requirements. As per the DOHA website all it states is that; 

Basic Eligibility
You must:
be nominated to apply by a state or territory government agency, or an eligible relative must sponsor you
have an occupation on a relevant skilled occupation list
have a suitable skills assessment for the occupation
be invited to apply
satisfy the points test

I fail to see where it outlines that the aforementioned occupation is not eligible, how I see it is that your occupation is either on the list or not. Correct me if I’m wrong and kindly share your source if possible, your response is greatly appreciated.

Kind regards 

Big Hommie


----------



## Big Hommie (Jan 25, 2020)

mt3467 said:


> Big Hommie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, Congrats on your Grant.
> ...


Alright ignore the previous replies finally got your drift dude, thanks.
I might consider applying to NSW in that case, with possibly 85 points.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Big Hommie said:


> Alright ignore the previous replies finally got your drift dude, thanks.
> I might consider applying to NSW in that case, with possibly 85 points.


Great, I don't normally like sharing unofficial links but I do find this website a very helpful summary of all the various options for your specific occupation:

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/Enrolled-Nurse/411411.htm


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

We lodge our visa last January 19, 2020. We are having a problem with the health clearance, as my wife needs to have additional clearance, the problem is, until now we don't receive any referral from the embassy/medical services from Oz. It should supposed to be sent to our email. We were contacted by CO last Feb. 6,..

Did you also got problem with health clearance? Or happens to have same problem before?


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Doxz23 said:


> We lodge our visa last January 19, 2020. We are having a problem with the health clearance, as my wife needs to have additional clearance, the problem is, until now we don't receive any referral from the embassy/medical services from Oz. It should supposed to be sent to our email. We were contacted by CO last Feb. 6,..
> 
> Did you also got problem with health clearance? Or happens to have same problem before?


Just in, we have received my wife's referral. Hope to accomplish it today.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

waymak said:


> Doxz23 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!
> ...


Hi Friend,

I am an offshore applicant with 80 points and my DOE is 4 Feb 2020 for developer programmar 261312. As I don't see a realistic chances for an invite in the near future for 189/190, am desperately exploring other options and hence kindly help me.

Can I have one more ACS done for ICT support engineer and apply for 491 Queensland. Will I get a chance for state sponsorship? Or any other option/job code to apply that I can get invited.. please suggest..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

*invader992*



waymak said:


> Gooday
> 
> I have received the skilled regional VISA 491 and might have a few tips for those who want to apply for the same VISA.
> 
> I am not a MARA, just sharing my experiences.


Congratulations on your visa.

so as it was state sponsor, did u show your employment. what documents were asked before you got your nomination?

also do u also have to show your bank balance in order to satisfy the requirements ?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I am an offshore applicant with 80 points and my DOE is 4 Feb 2020 for developer programmar 261312. As I don't see a realistic chances for an invite in the near future for 189/190, am desperately exploring other options and hence kindly help me.
> 
> ...


It really does depend on the state you're applying for, take a look at QLD and VIC and see if you fit their criteria. No-one can predict if you will be selected by the state, they do not share their methods.


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friend,
> ...


Actually eligibility criteria is good yet just wanted to check the realistic chances of 491 invitations in Queensland. Am ready to apply if there is a chance as I don't see a realistic chances for my 189/190 in 2613 code with 80 pts. Hence looking for options..


----------



## Doxz23 (Feb 9, 2020)

waymak said:


> Gooday
> 
> I have received the skilled regional VISA 491 and might have a few tips for those who want to apply for the same VISA.
> 
> I am not a MARA, just sharing my experiences.



Hello Sir,

My wife's medical is now cleared. Just wanna know how many days you have been granted 491 visa after your being cleared on medicals?

Thank you.

Hope I can get response from or to any member here who has already granted the visa.


----------



## kinjal13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi,
I am collecting documents to lodge my 491 visa and have one query. I have already applied for Indian PCC and I'm waiting for it. Could I submit "evidence of intention to obtain"- application fee received & under processing document- or I need to wait till I receive PCC to lodge my application?
TIA,
Kinjal


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinjal13 said:


> Hi,
> I am collecting documents to lodge my 491 visa and have one query. I have already applied for Indian PCC and I'm waiting for it. Could I submit "evidence of intention to obtain"- application fee received & under processing document- or I need to wait till I receive PCC to lodge my application?
> TIA,
> Kinjal


Please don’t post in multiple threads 

Cheers


----------



## danu11534 (Oct 28, 2019)

waymak said:


> Gooday
> 
> I have received the skilled regional VISA 491 and might have a few tips for those who want to apply for the same VISA.
> 
> I am not a MARA, just sharing my experiences.


Please tell us more information like your point break down , IELTS score , ANZSCO , etc


----------



## Jollyeldo (Feb 9, 2020)

Hii, 
.. I received Pre invite from Queensland for 491 visa. Just want to know do I have to provide proof for all the funds mentioned in settlement fund declaration form or only bank statement needed.. For example Just in case if I mentioned about gold, do I need to provide proof.. 

Do you have any sample for Commitment Statement?? What do you write for introduction and background.. BTW I am offshore 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello, congratulations for your 491 visa.
Just wanted to know whether the offshore applicant has to submit form 80 and form 1221 (for main applicant and spouse) and form 1229 (kid). Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sudhirvij2k said:


> Hello, congratulations for your 491 visa.
> Just wanted to know whether the offshore applicant has to submit form 80 and form 1221 (for main applicant and spouse) and form 1229 (kid). Thank you in advance.


Form 80 and 1221 are optional, but most applicants upload them as in most cases the co anyways ask for them
Form 1229 would be required only if both parents are not in the application 

Cheers


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank NB for your reply.

So, I am now clear that I need to upload form 80 and 1221, PCC And Medical (form 1229 - not required as both biological parents are mentioned in application). Please confirm - this is correct understanding.

Lastly, just want to confirm, for applicants from India for Aust 491 visa, do we also need to Apply for BIOMETRICS?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sudhirvij2k said:


> Thank NB for your reply.
> 
> So, I am now clear that I need to upload form 80 and 1221, PCC And Medical (form 1229 - not required as both biological parents are mentioned in application). Please confirm - this is correct understanding.
> 
> ...


1. That’s correct 
2. No biometric 

Cheers


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Jollyeldo said:


> Hii,
> .. I received Pre invite from Queensland for 491 visa. Just want to know do I have to provide proof for all the funds mentioned in settlement fund declaration form or only bank statement needed.. For example Just in case if I mentioned about gold, do I need to provide proof..
> 
> Do you have any sample for Commitment Statement?? What do you write for introduction and background.. BTW I am offshore
> Thanks in advance


Congrats, can you please share your anzsco code and DEO etc for Queensland invitation?

Thanks very much.


----------

